

Use work-computer at home or have your own computer? - BobCoder

My own computer has become unbearably slow and old. I am torn about buying a new computer or use the computer that has been provided by my company. The computer I have been provided with is very good and would be same one I buy for myself if I choose to do so. It is also very expensive which is why I am not sure if it is a waste of money to go buy a new one when I have already been provided with one. My main reason for buying a new computer for myself is the practicality comfort of not having to bring a computer back and forth from home to work every day (+ cable management).<p>I have thought about buying a cheaper computer but I am not sure that is a good option for me. I am into concurrent and parallel programming and the projects I work on at work require much memory =&gt; highend expensive computer needed.<p>What do people on HN do?
======
moocow01
BUY YOUR OWN... or at worst buy and don't pay in full if you need something
high end. Id even go as far as to say that you should try to perform all your
employment-related work on your own computer if you can get away with it.

In most companies, company provided computers are or can be heavily monitored
with the flip of a switch. Anything you potentially do could be used against
you in a review or change in relationship with the company. Not only that but
an employer can lay claim to anything you do being that it is their property
your using <\- this one even applies in California.

Im usually a cheap ass but on this one spend the money.

------
informatimago
You should have your own.

Anything that is done on your employer's computer is OWNED by your employer!

So actually, you should have your personal computer at work, to perform
private tasks. Well, no, you shouldn't, you shouldn't perform private tasks at
work.

------
detaro
Also check your companies' rules and local laws: A work device they probably
can take back whenever they want, clone it, might be allowed to look through
all files on it, they might have to give its contents up for law suits or
audits...

Here in Germany many companies prohibit private use of devices or accounts
because they want/need the ability to check their contents without having to
worry about breaking privacy laws while doing so.

~~~
greenyoda
In the U.S., that's also true. If you ever get fired or laid off or suspected
of leaking confidential information, they'll want their machine back on the
spot. You won't have a chance to get your own files back. (If you refuse to
give it back, they can prosecute you for theft.) At that point they'll have
access to your browsing history and any other information that forensic
software can find.

Same is true of a company-owned cell phone.

Also, you should also avoid using your employee e-mail account for personal
stuff, since that content is also your company's property.

